# Stripped spark plug threads vs Perma-Plug



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm rather impressed with this system. I recommend it to anyone needing such a thing.
Head was given to me with all the plug threads completely missing. They had no interest in repairing the head and found a new one. I wanted to see how well this works so I bought a repair kit from Amazon for $25 bucks. 
I didnt take any before pics, but these are the new threads that were cut with the tool that does not require drilling. There were a ton of shavings and I personally couldn't imagine trying this with the head installed. 








I greased the threads on the spark plug, and used thread locker on the head and installed the insert good and tight. I left it like this for a few hours while the lock-tite cured. Then I removed the spark plug and flared the top of the insert with the included tool to ensure it would lock into place. 








Top side of insert installed but not flared.








The stuff in the kit including some inserts and the tool that sets the teeth at the top of the insert when driven with a hammer after installation.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice job! I grease the threads of every plug I put in. Hoping it wont happen to me.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Those are a great tool.... for Aluminum anyway. I believe they first came out in the 90's, and were used as a solution for the Ford engines that spit out the spark plugs. Bullet-proof design. By design, it will draw the tap in straight and concentric. There is a ton of chips. That's when I learned of the shaving cream trick.....Bring the piston to TDC, Firing, fill cylinder with shaving cream and tap away. Blow the cream out and install sleeve. It's only Aluminum chips....any left over will burn up or blow out. I still use them...On the Older Ford's and Small Engine Cylinder Heads. Time and Money Saver. Jay


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

How does this compare to a Helicoil?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I think Helicoil makes something exactly like this for plug repair. It's not the typical coiled wire spring looking thingy







that I associate with Helicoil. These are solid sleeves with teeth on the outside end that get driven into the tapped material.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

These inserts look like this.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

The advantages of the Perm-Plug, is that it is a 1 piece sleeve.....solid insert. The last step, is to use a tool to swage it in place...a slight flare at the top, to stake those little teeth into the aluminum. They come in 3 different lengths to accommodate different Spark plugs. And the Biggest Advantage as far as I'm concerned, there is no 'tab' to break off when finished. Not a big deal with the cylinder head on the bench, but if repairing in place, That's the piece I don't like floating around in the cylinder. GLuck, Jay


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Way better than a helicoil.The timesert repair is just like the perma -plug and works great also.I also put a drop of red locktite on the insert.Never had one come out.I've used them on everything from power equipment to car and truck engines.Nice job dbert


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Time-Sert is another brand of sparkplug insert for stripped threads repair.
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Had a head which was cross threaded awhile back. Used a back- tap to repair it without re moving the head.https://www.amazon.ca/Powerbuilt-640811-Back-Tap-Thread-Repair/dp/B0014FGVVW Worked good to correct the threads. Tool was about $50. but way cheaper than a new head.


----------



## IdahoDave (Feb 5, 2017)

Yesterday I was working on my Troy Bilt Storm 5024, getting ready to clear out the jet in the carburetor, so decided well, might as well remove, inspect, and replace the spark plug. It was very difficult to remove and as I feared, it had been put in not square with the hole, and threads were buggered. I had a VW beetle that blew a plug once and it was heli-coiled, so thought could do the same, then someone suggested try rethreading first, if it doesn't work, nothing lost. Had to remove the shield for the muffler assembly to get a straight shot at the hole, obviously why the problem occurred before by past owner. Bearing grease, and careful cutting, one revolution of the rethreader (tap), back out, clean off the debris, recoat with grease, repeat. 15 minutes later, had good threads, new plug went in w/o an issue. Fired it up, no leaks. Tackling the carb today, got my torch tip drill set ready for that darn EPA carb/jet. So much great information on this site.


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

pdesjr said:


> Way better than a helicoil.The timesert repair is just like the perma -plug and works great also.I also put a drop of red locktite on the insert.Never had one come out.I've used them on everything from power equipment to car and truck engines.Nice job dbert


Does loctite soften at operating temps?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

amuller said:


> Does loctite soften at operating temps?


Loctite 2620 High Strength Ultra High Temperature Threadlocker is rated for -65 to 650 degrees F.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

personal experience with that kit is the insert can come back out with the spark plug i use these ,while the kit is pricy they have alum inserts for alum heads


----------

